# I learn languages mostly by myself



## lukaa18

Hallo! Ik probeer deze zin te vertalen, maar ik ben niet zekker:

I learn languages mostly by myself: Ik leer talen meestal uit mezelf


----------



## ThomasK

lukaa18 said:


> Hallo! Ik probeer deze zin te vertalen, maar ik ben niet zeXker:
> 
> I learn languages mostly by myself: Ik leer talen meestal uit mezelf


Volgens mij moet het zijn : _*op mijn eentje, op eigen houtje*_. Je doet immers alles alleen, vraagt geen hulp van anderen.

*"Uit mezelf"* doet denken aan "spontaan": ik heb een drang in mij, een sterke motivatie.


----------



## bibibiben

Wat minder informeel klinkend: Ik leer vreemde talen meestal *zelfstandig*.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik zou zonder erbij na te denken waarschijnlijk _in m'n eentje_ hebben geantwoord. Vandaar: wanneer gebruik je eigenlijk _op je eentje_ en _in je eentje_? Hebben deze woordverbindingen verschillende betekenisnuances of zijn ze perfect verwisselbaar?


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> Ik zou zonder erbij na te denken waarschijnlijk _in m'n eentje_ hebben geantwoord. Vandaar: wanneer gebruik je eigenlijk _op je eentje_ en _in je eentje_? Hebben deze woordverbindingen verschillende betekenisnuances of zijn ze perfect verwisselbaar?



Van Dale acht ze perfect inwisselbaar, maar ikzelf heb een duidelijke voorkeur voor _in je eentje_. Ooit dacht ik zelfs dat _op je eentje _een contaminatie moest zijn van _op eigen houtje _en _in je eentje_. Ik weet nu beter, maar toch hou ik nog steeds wat afstand van _op je eentje, _hoe onredelijk dat ook mag zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

Spontaan zou ik aan een onderscheid denken: "op je eentje" gaat over de activiteit, "in je eentje" eerder over de eenzaamheid. Maar misschien is weer de allerindividueelste emotie.... ;-(


----------

